# updating php



## wonslung (May 5, 2011)

I'm trying to update php from 5.2 to 5.3. I deleted all php packages and I'm now trying to rebuild the php5-extensions port.  It's hanging on php5-gd. I get this error:


```
checking for T1_StrError in -lt1... yes
configure: error: GD build test failed. Please check the config.log for details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ale@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/var/ports/usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd/work/php-5.3.6/ext/gd/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
```

Here is the list of packages it asks for:


```
[root@forumjail /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions]# ls /var/db/pkg/
GeoIP-1.4.6               libX11-1.2.1_1,1          pango-1.26.2_1
autoconf-2.62             libXau-1.0.4              pcre-8.00
autoconf-2.68             libXaw-1.0.5_1,1          perl-5.10.1
autoconf-wrapper-20101119 libXdmcp-1.0.2_1          php5-5.3.6
bdftopcf-1.0.1            libXext-1.0.5,1           php5-ctype-5.3.6
bigreqsproto-1.0.2        libXfont-1.3.4,1          php5-dom-5.3.6
bitstream-vera-1.10_4     libXft-2.1.14             php5-filter-5.3.6
cairo-1.8.8,1             libXmu-1.0.4,1            php5-ftp-5.3.6
cherokee-0.99.43          libXp-1.0.0,1             pixman-0.16.6
encodings-1.0.2,1         libXpm-3.5.7              pkg-config-0.25_1
expat-2.0.1_1             libXrender-0.9.4_1        png-1.4.5
font-bh-ttf-1.0.0         libXt-1.0.5_1             portmaster-3.8
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.0  libfontenc-1.0.4          printproto-1.0.4
font-misc-meltho-1.0.0_1  libgcrypt-1.4.4           python26-2.6.4
font-util-1.0.1           libgpg-error-1.7          renderproto-0.9.3
fontconfig-2.8.0,1        libiconv-1.13.1_1         rrdtool-1.4.2
fontsproto-2.0.2          libtool-2.4               t1lib-5.1.2_1,1
freetype2-2.4.4           libxcb-1.5                xcb-proto-1.6
gettext-0.18.1.1          libxml2-2.7.6_1           xcb-util-0.3.6_1
gmake-3.82                libxslt-1.1.26            xcmiscproto-1.1.2
help2man-1.37.1_1         m4-1.4.16,1               xextproto-7.0.5
inputproto-1.5.0          mkfontdir-1.0.4           xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2
intltool-0.40.6           mkfontscale-1.0.6         xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4
jpeg-8_3                  mysql-client-5.0.90       xorg-macros-1.2.1
kbproto-1.0.3             nginx-1.0.0               xproto-7.0.15
libICE-1.0.4_1,1          p5-XML-Parser-2.36_1      xtrans-1.2.3
libSM-1.1.0_1,1           p5-gettext-1.05_2
[root@forumjail /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions]#
```

And here is the configure.log from gd:

http://pastie.org/1869077

Please help, this is driving me nuts and I need to have gd for my forums.


----------



## wonslung (May 5, 2011)

Seems libpthread-stubs was the problem. Compiling now.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2011)

Before updating anything always read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------

